# I cancelled my dish network, how to return equipment



## barnstormer

All of the sites I have read about how dish was not honest about return equipment worry me.
I had to cancell my dish, I had it about three years, went back to cable.
I can not find anywhere on the internet to get an address to send back the equipment. 
I have read how they want it all back in 15 days, I called it in and cancelled it about a week and a half ago, they said they would send boxes, and that I still owed about 80.00 early cancellation fees. 
I told them to send boxes as they said they would for return.
I have yet to see any boxes, but what worries me is all the posts about how they dunned people for 900.00 because they did not get the equipment back by 15 days. 
I am in colorado, and pay all my bills on time. Would they treat me like this? 
Am I about to find out? 
I was told by friends that, no where in the contract does it say they will supply return boxes. 
I will use my old boxes, or own, but can not get a return address to do this from them. 
Why would they do this to people? Do they think that I may want their service in the future? I hope they are not into scamming people! I could not get service to work, no tech to come out to fix, freezes on screnes, bad dvr's 2 returned, third not working well either, I had to switch back to cable tv, hope someone has some answers before this turns into some nitemare as I am told it verry possibly will, Barnstormer


----------



## boba

barnstormer said:


> All of the sites I have read about how dish was not honest about return equipment worry me.
> I had to cancell my dish, I had it about three years, went back to cable.
> I can not find anywhere on the internet to get an address to send back the equipment.
> I have read how they want it all back in 15 days, I called it in and cancelled it about a week and a half ago, they said they would send boxes, and that I still owed about 80.00 early cancellation fees.
> I told them to send boxes as they said they would for return.
> I have yet to see any boxes, but what worries me is all the posts about how they dunned people for 900.00 because they did not get the equipment back by 15 days.
> I am in colorado, and pay all my bills on time. Would they treat me like this?
> Am I about to find out?
> I was told by friends that, no where in the contract does it say they will supply return boxes.
> I will use my old boxes, or own, but can not get a return address to do this from them.
> Why would they do this to people? Do they think that I may want their service in the future? I hope they are not into scamming people! I could not get service to work, no tech to come out to fix, freezes on screnes, bad dvr's 2 returned, third not working well either, I had to switch back to cable tv, hope someone has some answers before this turns into some nitemare as I am told it verry possibly will, Barnstormer


instead of posting here invest some time talking to DISH about your concerns. DISH will definitely have problems if you try to return the equipment without following their procedure. They will provide free return shipping with a return authorization number and a tracking number. Be sure you keep that tracking number for at least a year after they receive the equipment, you may need it.


----------



## barnstormer

Thanks, I have called them three times now, and , like I say, am a little nervous , as they have promised me twice, once about a week and a half ago, and again last friday to send boxes. I will respect them if it works out, and also just learned that I can return everyting to my retailer, but do not understand how that would get me off the hook, unless he corrisponds with them. thanks, barnstormer.


----------



## Redlinetire

As I understand it, you only return to the dealer if you cancel in the first six months of the contract.

If you are a 3 year customer, then it will have to go back to Dish.

Also, as I understand it, you have 15 days once you receive the return box. Not 15 days from the day you cancel.

They normally will try to call you and get you to change your mind, offer to send out a tech, etc. If they *can't* convince you to stay, they then send out the recovery box.


----------



## BNUMM

After a receiver has been activated it must be returned to Dish. The 15 day requirement starts after you receive the box to return it in. You must return the receivers, remote controls and the LNB. Sometimes it takes a while to get the box.


----------



## barnstormer

Thanks Guys, the company who sold me the sys. said they would pick up tomorrow, I guess I may go that route with a reciept from them, it says in the contract that that is also an acceptable method.


----------



## Blowgun

barnstormer said:


> I could not get service to work, no tech to come out to fix, freezes on screnes, bad dvr's 2 returned, third not working well either


I'm not here to change your mind. However, you should know that the DVR problems you described sounds like a grounding issue I once had and I find it odd that they wouldn't send a tech out to find out the source of the problem. Good luck with cable.


----------



## jkane

First, it depends if you bought the equipment, or leased it. 3 years ago, there was still a chance you may have bought it. I have a mixture at my house.

But either way, they give you a $10 credit if you return owned equipment too! I know because I have 3 empty return boxes they keep sending me trying to get my old receivers out of the wild. These won't work in the future as they upgrade to MPG4, so they really don't want people trying to make them work. As we turn them off, they give us incentive to send them back.

If you leased the receivers, they will send you the empty return boxes.


----------



## ivtech

barnstormer said:


> Thanks, I have called them three times now, and , like I say, am a little nervous , as they have promised me twice, once about a week and a half ago, and again last friday to send boxes. I will respect them if it works out, and also just learned that I can return everyting to my retailer, but do not understand how that would get me off the hook, unless he corrisponds with them. thanks, barnstormer.


I don't understand why you are bothered about your equipment returns, you did cancelled their services and they told you they would send the boxes, end of discussion, if you want to be in the safe side in case their mistakes and sue you and ask for money, all you had to do is to keep the recordings of the conversation with the customer service on the phone upon cancelation,and that's it with some of people that they have on the customer service every care is a must. i my self learned the hard way i had the 311 old HD receiver and couldn't get more than 5 hd channels for the 10.00 bucks that i was paying, i learned that i could get about 25 HD ch. for the same 10.00 bucks all i had to do was to upgrade for the VIP211, so i called the customer service and one attendant there sad that i had to pay 75.00 one time through the credit card to be able to get the gold hd package,lucky me didn't have at the time my son's credit card so i aborted the upgraded till i had my son's credit card because evrything is in my son.s name dispite i'm paying the bill. so next day i called back to do the upgrade and i prosseded with the request to upgrade and asked how much i had to pay upfront and the attendant said i had to pay nothing this was a free upgade , so as you see someone there was trying to get me realy good.so don't trust nobody always keep records of whom you dealing with, and wish you luck with cable the moment that dishnetwork do not carry the portuguese league soccer games anymore like they did with Gol Tv i too will move somewhere else.


----------



## Dish_Dude3171

Ok, I am new to this blog so let me start out by saying that I have been a Dish Network customer for roughly 15 years now. I am also happy to say that I have just recently celebrated my 5th anniversary as an employee.

My first question would be this: If you have been with Dish for Approx. three years, do you Own your equipment? If so, it belongs to you and there is nothing to return. That being said I'll move on. If you have leased equipment and have called CSC (Customer Service) and requested return boxes, thank you. The majority of customers that cancel service do nothing until they get a big fat bill for the equipment. You might want to call back in and ask a rep to look in your account notes and see if boxes have been sent.

The 15 day return policy does not start until UPS delivers the box(es) to your door. At that point you have 15 days to send them back. The box(es) will contain pre-paid return labels.

After sending them back you may want to call back in roughy 7 days to make sure that they(we) have received the equipment. Another option is to call Customer service and request to have a technician come out and pickup the equipment.

I Hope this has helps!



barnstormer;1784027 said:


> All of the sites I have read about how dish was not honest about return equipment worry me.
> I had to cancell my dish, I had it about three years, went back to cable.
> I can not find anywhere on the internet to get an address to send back the equipment.
> I have read how they want it all back in 15 days, I called it in and cancelled it about a week and a half ago, they said they would send boxes, and that I still owed about 80.00 early cancellation fees.
> I told them to send boxes as they said they would for return.
> I have yet to see any boxes, but what worries me is all the posts about how they dunned people for 900.00 because they did not get the equipment back by 15 days.
> I am in colorado, and pay all my bills on time. Would they treat me like this?
> Am I about to find out?
> I was told by friends that, no where in the contract does it say they will supply return boxes.
> I will use my old boxes, or own, but can not get a return address to do this from them.
> Why would they do this to people? Do they think that I may want their service in the future? I hope they are not into scamming people! I could not get service to work, no tech to come out to fix, freezes on screnes, bad dvr's 2 returned, third not working well either, I had to switch back to cable tv, hope someone has some answers before this turns into some nitemare as I am told it verry possibly will, Barnstormer


----------



## dbrakob

Use the online chat function at Dish website to summarize your cancellation and get them to confirm cancellation and that they will be sending you a box. Then print out the transcript for your records.


----------



## 4HiMarks

BNUMM said:


> You must return the receivers, remote controls *and the LNB*.


Are you kidding me? They expect the average customer to climb up on his roof and detach something he probably can't recognize, which was put up there by one of their employees/contractors?

If I ever cancel my service I'll be happy to return the receivers and remotes, but they're going to have to send someone to get it if they want the LNBs back. No way am I risking life and limb for someone else's property.

-Chris


----------



## jacestone40

4HiMarks said:


> Are you kidding me? They expect the average customer to climb up on his roof and detach something he probably can't recognize, which was put up there by one of their employees/contractors?
> 
> If I ever cancel my service I'll be happy to return the receivers and remotes, but they're going to have to send someone to get it if they want the LNBs back. No way am I risking life and limb for someone else's property.
> 
> -Chris


I recently cancelled my subscription to DISH they sent a return box via UPS
I packed the receiver and the remotes which they requested (they did not request the Bulbs themselves I doubled checked that)I copied down the return tracking number and sent the equipment back .


----------



## SaltiDawg

ivtech said:


> ... if you want to be in the safe side in case their mistakes and sue you and ask for money, all you had to do is to keep the recordings of the conversation with the customer service on the phone upon cancelation, ...


This would be against the law here in Maryland - think Linda Tripp of Monica Lewinsky fame. ( I do not know the law in Colorado.)

EDIT: Having researched it, it apparently would be legal in CO, but *not* in my MD nor your MA.


----------



## dishguy77

as long as you tell them, "this call is being recorded" at the beginning it's perfectly legal just may not be admissible in court. If they continue the conversation they're giving their consent to be recorded. The spirit of the law was to prosecute illegal wire taps and recorded conversations without consent.

to the OP: If you have leased equipment the system will set up RA numbers (return authorization) and you'll receive prepaid boxes to return the equipment. You have 15 days from receipt of the boxes to return the leased equipment. It helps to write the RA#s in big magic marker on the outside of the box.

After 3 years you may or may not have any leased equipment. If you still owe 80 dollars you must have upgraded 16~ months ago, roughly (not sure if that figure is with your last bill tacked on). Call and ask them to clarify what equipment they wish to be returned and verify that the ship-to address is correct. I'm fairly certain they tracks the shipment to and fro. However, if they don't receive they're equipment or see it in-transit they will auto-charge your credit/debit card. Fear not, though, they will credit it back when they receive their equipment. 

They didn't used to ask for the LNB back but if it's a recent install they may. If it's inaccessible let them know you have no way to remove it.

Welcome to the site Dish_Dude3171!!


----------



## Blowgun

In areas of the country where the law states that both parties have to be informed of the call being recorded, when you call a company and you hear, "Calls are recorded for quality purposes...", doesn't that notice work both ways? I would presume that the CSR already knows that there side is being recorded, and by playing the auto notification message, now you do, too. Wouldn't that satisfy the requirements?


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Are you kidding me? They expect the average customer to climb up on his roof and detach something he probably can't recognize, which was put up there by one of their employees/contractors?
> 
> If I ever cancel my service I'll be happy to return the receivers and remotes, but they're going to have to send someone to get it if they want the LNBs back. No way am I risking life and limb for someone else's property.


You just have to let the agent who is canceling the account know that you cannot safely retrieve the LNB and the requirement that it be returned is waived.


----------



## boba

*has Anyone Noted The Original Post Date?????????*


----------



## TulsaOK

Dish_Dude3171 said:


> Ok, I am new to this blog so let me start out by saying that I have been a Dish Network customer for roughly 15 years now.


I subscribed to Dish the first year they were in business; that was 1996.


----------



## Slamminc11

boba said:


> *has Anyone Noted The Original Post Date?????????*


my thinking exactly! If the guy is still trying to figure it out, he has more problems than returning equipment to Dish!


----------



## bartendress

boba said:


> *has Anyone Noted The Original Post Date?????????*


I think Dish_Dude3171, being new to the forum (Welcome!.. . by the way), inadvertently revived the thread.


----------



## Ron Barry

On that note.. Going to close this one down to avoid continuing down this road given the time table we are looking at..

Also ... Welcome Dish_Dude3171.


----------

